# 395 Nova and 395 Graco ?



## kocur228 (Feb 23, 2010)

What is the difference between the 395 Nova and the 395 Graco machines , is it just another company putting there name on the machine , are they the same ???


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

kocur228 said:


> What is the difference between the 395 Nova and the 395 Graco machines , is it just another company putting there name on the machine , are they the same ???


Never heard of Nova. 

But Graco is better. 

I can say that _because_ i've never heard of Nova. 

And Graco's kick ass.


----------



## kocur228 (Feb 23, 2010)

well it says Graco on it , but it also has Nova on it.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

kocur228 said:


> well it says Graco on it , but it also has Nova on it.


So it is....

Nova

Well, it's graco, so it's good. :thumbsup:


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

same pump, they just label them different dependant on who is going to sell it. Both are great pumps.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

SWGuy said:


> same pump, they just label them different dependant on who is going to sell it. Both are great pumps.


A lot of companies do that. Airlessco will label some of their pumps "All Pro"...same same. :thumbsup:


----------



## kocur228 (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks guys I just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I was curious of this when purchasing my 395. One store was Ultra and one Nova. Called Graco and they told me they are exactly the same.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think the nova's were sold out of SW the ultimate nova was a 395 and a super nova was a 495 if I remember correctly. Other than the different label same specs.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

workaholic is correct the Nova 395 is S/W brand

just like an Ultra 695 is the same as an Ultimate MX 695
the Ultimate MX is a private label for S/W


----------

